# Looking for Speaker Cable for Deluxe Reverb



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a speaker cable for Deluxe Reverb, one that goes from the chassis to the the speaker, preferably one that has the flat, circular right angle connection at the chassis?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Antique Electronic Supply has the plugs. Look under Switchcraft plugs in the jacks and plugs menu: you can make the cable up or have someone make it for you.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Try Mojo Tone....

Mojotone Cabinet Speaker Wiring Harnesses


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions and special thanks to Greco for offering to make me one.


----------

